# [aporte] Cómo ubicar los parlantes (en inglés)



## EdgardoCas (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.audiophysic.de/aufstellung/regeln_e.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2014)

En castellano 

https://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=en&tl=es&js=y&prev=_t&hl=es-419&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.audiophysic.de%2Faufstellung%2Fregeln_e.html&edit-text


----------

